# Vanco tyres - where??



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Having a little difficulty sourcing Continental Vanco (or Vanco 2) tyres for our wagon......

255/70 R 15 with 112/110 R

Done all the usual Googling (Blackcircles etc.) but nothing doing.

It seems the 255/70 bit is not recognised.

Any ideas where I can find these beggars?

Cheers!!!!


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

My tyres have got quite a few brands of that size but not the vanco, they have one continental although a different load rating.


The Yokohama Geolander ATS looks a good buy in your size/load rating £90.80. Will be good on muddy campsite fields too.

Paul.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Found these 

http://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/continental/vanco-four-season/225-70-r15c-112-110r-115n-176739

http://www.tyreleader.co.uk/car-tyres/continental/vanco-winter-2/225-70-r15c-112-110r-115n-34818

http://www.cartyres.com/?gclid=Cj0K...UejqCbem94xKnyz9C8DKYTG1SsTYxE39mwaAg2k8P8HAQ


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

hi

are you sure it is 255/70/15

i have just replaced my vanco camper tyres but with 225/70/15

continental advised me that the vanco are being replaced with the van contact 100 tyres would be fine 112 rating and 115 below something like 75mph which i got they are a bit more like car tyres run quiet and are supposed to be longer lasting wear wise and better on fuel

this is what they said

The Vanco 2 tyre in many sizes will be discontinued and superseded by two new products, the van contact 100 and van contact 200. Either of these products would be suitable, as would the Vanco 2. 

barry


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Continental Tyres / Van / Continental ContiVanContact100 Continental Conti Van Contact 100 - 225/70 R15 C 112R TL
(Fuel Eff.: B Wet Grip: B NoiseClass: 2 Noise: 72dB) £88.00 inc VAT

Vredestein Tyres / Van / Vredestein Comtrac - 225/70 R15 C 112R TL
(Fuel Eff.: E Wet Grip: B NoiseClass: 1 Noise: 69dB) £63.90 inc VAT

Cheapest is £43.60 inc VAT.

http://www.camskill.co.uk/m27b0s524...yres_-_15_inch_R15_inch_-_225_70_15_225_70R15

Peter


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Carl_n_Flo
Try Cabot Tyres, Bristol, the price may surprise you and it's not far .
Bd..


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

powerplus said:


> hi
> 
> are you sure it is 255/70/15


Yes 255 is wider than any I've ever seen on a m/home.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

He he... I think I need to go to Specsavers!!!!

Thanks for all the replies........yes, I transposed the figures when writing them down - they are 225's not 255's.......that's why I couldn't find any!!!

Doh!!!!!!!!


----------

